# Cow Yellowfin tuna, Mahi mahi, Marlin -Puerto Vallarta



## puertovallartafish

Puerto Vallarta fishing report October 2012
The Puerto Vallarta fishing has been everything You expect in October. Marlin, Cow Yellowfin tuna, Mahi mahi, Wahoo, and Sailfish. All the 
big game fish anglers look for are here biting in Puerto Vallarta. The big cow Yellowfin tuna have been biting at Corbetena, EL banco and the outer Islands. The Tuna are biting live bait trolling and drifting. The Blue and Black Marlin have also been feeding at all three area's averaging 200-500 lbs and have been biting on a slow troll live skip Jacks or Lures. The Mahi Mahi have been bigger offshore but have also been biting off the point of Punta de mita and El morro along with Jack crevalle, and smaller football Yellowfin Tuna. scrolldown for more photos


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

Lets go with cow mahi-mahi "aka cow- dolphin vs. what you try to catch aka Bull dolphin" those tunas are what I would call big yella-fins..... That's how we do it in Pensacola.....:thumbsup:

A guide for you... 

Cow Dolphin "like the one pictured" has a rounded head
Bull Dolphin "like the one we all wish was In the picture" has a square head...


----------



## feelin' wright

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Lets go with cow mahi-mahi "aka cow- dolphin vs. what you try to catch aka Bull dolphin" those tunas are what I would call big yella-fins..... That's how we do it in Pensacola.....:thumbsup:
> 
> A guide for you...
> 
> Cow Dolphin "like the one pictured" has a rounded head
> Bull Dolphin "like the one we all wish was In the picture" has a square head...


It is obvious you have never fished off of the west coast because a large tuna 200 lbs+ is called a cow. Maybe before you critique someone on their terminology you acutally know what in the hell you are talking about. 

Great fish. PV tunas are huge...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

I have been from Pensacola through the canal to Costa Rico all while fishing along the way, and have never heard the term cow tuna, however it could be because we were just a bunch of ******** fishing on credit out of a dingy.....:thumbdown:


----------



## kandv2000

Awsome Tuna..... Would love to get on some of those one day!


----------



## billin

*Tuna*

West coast cows are over 200 super cows are over 250 it is a old San Diego long range thing the Cali boys use the term a lot


----------



## hsiF deR

billin said:


> West coast cows are over 200 super cows are over 250 it is a old San Diego long range thing the Cali boys use the term a lot


This. :thumbsup:

Epic tuna fishing. I am still looking to get a cow!! :notworthy:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

You guys just bring me the meat... I'm not reelin on of them angry bastards in...


----------



## feelin' wright

MULLET HUNTER said:


> You guys just bring me the meat... I'm not reelin on of them angry bastards in...


Amen to that. That would certainly be a workout....


----------

